# BF Goodrich - Refreshed



## 6crayz9 (Jan 28, 2014)

From ORANGE back to RED.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 28, 2014)

What did you use to bring the red back?
With all the scratches still there it obviously wasn't a repaint, or was it?
If not a repaint, I need to know how you brought it back to it's original vibrant red....please!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 28, 2014)

That's the best I have ever seem on here.You got to tell us what you used step by step.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 28, 2014)

*Great job! Kudos*

Great job! Kudos!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 28, 2014)

HOLY moly!  That's an amazing transformation.  Very interested in the secret.


----------



## frank 81 (Jan 28, 2014)

Very Very Nice!!     Good Job. Looks like NEW.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeow! great job!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2014)

6crayz9,Talk to us!.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice job. I see you taped of all the stenciling so you didnt burn it off. You must have used a mini buffing wheel cause they work the best?


----------



## 6crayz9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you very much for all the love.  No repaint, no electric tools.  Just 4 hours of hand loving.  Unfortunately,  must sell soon.  Expect to see it in the Sell Trade section.  I'm in SoCal.   Please contact me if you need your circuit Refreshed.

Thanks again for the compliments.  I bought this from Vince at the Long Beach Swap. It was 2 shades of orange.  I also added an 11 tooth rear cog.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 28, 2014)

6crayz9 said:


> Thank you very much for all the love.  No repaint, no electric tools.  Just 4 hours of hand loving.  Unfortunately,  must sell soon.  Expect to see it in the Sell Trade section.  I'm in SoCal.   Please contact me if you need your circuit Refreshed.
> 
> Thanks again for the compliments.  I bought this from Vince at the Long Beach Swap. It was 2 shades of orange.  I also added an 11 tooth rear cog.
> 
> View attachment 134488View attachment 134489




So your not going to tell us what you used for the clean up.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on your killing us, or at least me, with the mystery.
I would love for many of my faded fenders and frames to be this vibrant again.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello!!!!!


----------



## 6crayz9 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Instructions Included*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53160-BF-Goodrich-Refreshed-FOR-SALE

The new owner of this bike will get instructions and products used to make this magic happen.  NO MORE ORANGE BIKES!!!


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2014)

If you're not sharing, you're just showing off.


----------



## mike j (Jun 19, 2014)

*This bike is a real stunner*

Come on' 6Crazy9, You're secret is safe. How 'bout just a hint, we're all just one happy dysfunctional family here.


----------



## Duck77619 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wonder if clover compound would work? Would really like to figure this out. 
http://www.newmantools.com/clover.htm


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 19, 2014)

Obviously its photoshopped! Duh!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Obviously its photoshopped! Duh!




No way! I saw it with my own eyes. Could even see hints of the orange if you looked closely. He shared his process with me step by step, buy I was sworne to secrecy


----------



## 6crayz9 (Jul 20, 2014)

*photo shop - that's funny!*

Thanks Mike for keeping your word.  

Rubadubdub! Not Photoshop!

Sorry can't seem to put pics right side up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2014)

To be honest, I can't even remember the process!


----------



## kos22us (Jul 20, 2014)

*The cabw*

the classic & antique bicycle withhold


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 20, 2014)

Seems a bit chickens--t to me.  Why not share?  "Ancient Chinese secret"?

Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2014)

I believe he has offered his services for a fee. Nothing wrong with making a few bucks off his hard work and research. Just sayin'...


----------



## 6crayz9 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Should I teach you how to pack your bearings too?*

Some how you figured it out...

At least I'm not a Dumb Lazy Hand it to me Sh! T.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 21, 2014)

6crayz9 said:


> Some how you figured it out...
> 
> At least I'm not a Dumb Lazy Hand it to me Sh! T.




I think the difference is that when someone posts a thread about how they repacked their bearings, it isn't followed with a string of compliments and people saying *Wow how the fudge did you do that!*  We're accustomed to people sharing their knowledge on here but good luck with your paint polishing business, sounds like a great get rich quick scheme to me.


----------



## 6crayz9 (Jul 21, 2014)

*I share...*

Just not with everyone.   
Rich = knowledge = nice refreshed paint.
It's enough so I don't support this hobby with my 9-5 money.
My customers are happy they're able to sell their bikes for more.  But most keep Em after the results.

So yeah! I'm the bad guy!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jul 22, 2014)

*Sharing Knowledge*

The whole idea with this forum is to share knowledge and collect bikes.  If your not sharing, then your just showing off as stated earlier. HA, HA. I KNOW AND YOU DON'T.

I don't think you'll be getting to much business here.


----------



## 6crayz9 (Jul 22, 2014)

*yes! sharing is knowledge*

That's if I posted in Resto Tips Forum.

Everyone in the project forum is sharing their new projects to hopefully complete.  "Hey everyone Look What I'm going to do? "  So... that's a little bragging/sharing.  Nothing wrong with a little Tim Allen/Tool man  growl.

I posted "Look what I did!"  With amazing results! 

Some are upset because Colonel Sanders didn't give out his secret recipe with every bucket of chicken.

It's only paint.  Don't be a tool. Research, Learn & Apply.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2014)

*Hmmm....Playing Devil's Advocate Here...*

This is a very nice job and all but if you are trying to sell your service, this needs to be in the "Sell-Trade" or "Breakroom" forums.

Also, let's keep the profanity and name calling to the Breakroom as well...that's where drama belongs!


----------



## kos22us (Jul 22, 2014)

6crayz9 said:


> That's if I posted in Resto Tips Forum.
> 
> Everyone in the project forum is sharing their new projects to hopefully complete.  "Hey everyone Look What I'm going to do? "  So... that's a little bragging/sharing.  Nothing wrong with a little Tim Allen/Tool man  growl.
> 
> ...







you posted in the project thread which the exact description of this thread is as follows : 

Working on a restoration or custom build? This is the place to keep a running topic documenting your project step-by-step.


when you didnt document the project step by step members asked for the steps you had taken ... thats it !



had you originally just listed the "secret" for sale in the for sale thread or an ad in the cabe services thread not one single member would be on you about coughing it up for free           just sayin


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 22, 2014)

This silly juvenile nonsense has been erased with Abe Lugo's post. He gives very clear instructions and nice pictures as well.


----------



## okozzy (Jul 22, 2014)

Good heavens...

Let him go ride his shiny bike, I'm happy with my original dull looking bikes; besides everyone knows that red color is the one color that oxidase the most (turns orange with time) and the easiest one to bring back to life.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> This silly juvenile nonsense has been erased with Abe Lugo's post. He gives very clear instructions and nice pictures as well.




Exactly. He plays well with others. Lol 

Darcie


----------

